# What do I need to convert to DECA / SWM?



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Current setup: I have two HR24's; 2 AM21's; a SLIM 5 antenna; 4 RG6U cables from the D* antenna, 2 each, routed to an HR24; and 2 RG6U OTA cables, 1 each, routed to an AM21. Each HR24's ethernet port is connected to a wireless bridge to provide MRV, Apps, VOD, and DirecTV2PC. 

MRV, Apps, VOD, and DirecTV2PC work great. But the MRV, in its current state (HD does not work), is not worth the $3 a month charge. I plan to call D* and negotiate a zero cost upgrade from wireless bridge MRV to DECA / SWM MRV. I understand I will not need the CCK for the internet, because I have the two wireless bridges which work great for that. 

What equipment do I request from D* to make my setup work with DECA / SWM? Does D* offer a self install? Is the equipment available from other sources? How much? Cost is a factor for me. In any case, this is a win / win, either D* upgrades or they lose the $3 monthly revenue; and I save money. Thanks in advance for you assistance. Best wishes!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The wireless bridges go away when you go DECA....all the networking is done through the coax...Your MRV doesnt work with HD because your wireless network is not fast enough to keep up with the datastream as you have found, I believe you were told it would be iffy when you put it in.

You'll need to convert to SWiM, and add a DECA adapter to bridge to your home network, connect one to your router so it ties your DECA network to your ISP....everything will work much better. I'm sure they won't lose any sleep over your $3 if you can't get it for free.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> ....... I believe you were told it would be iffy when you put it in.


You were correct, but I had the wireless bridges, and I was not sure if MRV would be worth the expense. I did my test, and I concluded that I like MRV. I would like to keep it, but cost is a factor for a retired engineer.

Thanks for the reply. I found this link from another thread, so I will see if this answers my remaining questions:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200573

Have a great day!


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

allenn said:


> Current setup: I have two HR24's; 2 AM21's; a SLIM 5 antenna; 4 RG6U cables from the D* antenna, 2 each, routed to an HR24; and 2 RG6U OTA cables, 1 each, routed to an AM21. Each HR24's ethernet port is connected to a wireless bridge to provide MRV, Apps, VOD, and DirecTV2PC.
> 
> MRV, Apps, VOD, and DirecTV2PC work great. But the MRV, in its current state (HD does not work), is not worth the $3 a month charge. I plan to call D* and negotiate a zero cost upgrade from wireless bridge MRV to DECA / SWM MRV. I understand I will not need the CCK for the internet, because I have the two wireless bridges which work great for that.
> 
> What equipment do I request from D* to make my setup work with DECA / SWM? Does D* offer a self install? Is the equipment available from other sources? How much? Cost is a factor for me. In any case, this is a win / win, either D* upgrades or they lose the $3 monthly revenue; and I save money. Thanks in advance for you assistance. Best wishes!


If you can't get a D* deal - you can get a swm 8 from ebay - You will not need Deca's on each receiver as you have HR24's (just remove the Cat5 cable or wireless adapter from the rj45 port & the second cable RG6 from Sta2) and reboot -When you have your swm 8 connected.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIRECTV-SWM...&ps=63&clkid=7456838745440950477#ht_720wt_905

You will need to connect one of these to the smw8 (with a rg6) and the cat5 cable goes to a spare port on your router.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Directv-Bro...ultDomain_0&hash=item3f157834cd#ht_500wt_1054

The am21 will need to remain connected as they are now.

Then your system will be converted from legacy to swm. Then call and active MRV on your account.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

WestDC said:


> If you can't get a D* deal.......
> Then your system will be converted from legacy to swm. Then call and active MRV on your account.


Great information and helpful links, thanks!

I plan to call D* and see what they will do. It looks like eBay will put the components cost at $100 which beats what I thought. I have MRV on my D* account, so I just need to convert. Have a great day!


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Called D* Tech Support today. TS offered to convert my legacy MRV for the cost of a D* Broadband DECA(CCK), $26 including tax. I had to pay upfront which is no biggie. This beats the $100 plus component costs for DIY, and it will be a supported MRV setup. 

The conversion is scheduled for Saturday. I'm not crazy about the D* contractors in the Atlanta, GA area, but I think the conversion should be simple enough. 

The D* TS said that they would use a SWM8/w power injector, 4-way splitter, and a broadband DECA (CCK). The Tech said that the contractor would connect the broadband DECA to the router on the second floor and run coax to HR24 in the living room. This seem a little ambitious to me. I'm going to suggest connecting to the wireless bridge. 

Thanks once again for all of your help. At least I will not go into the conversion blind. It will be great to have an MRV which works. Have a great day!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

while using the wireless bridge will give internet access to the DirecTV system, the wired method is alway preferred.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

peds48 said:


> while using the wireless bridge will give internet access to the DirecTV system, the wired method is alway preferred.


I agree that wired is the best, and I regret 25 years ago not incorporating conduit into strategic locations in my two-story home. A wired connection to the second floor router is possible, but the D* Tech's in the Atlanta area are not likely to do so (too much trouble). Best wishes!


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Mastec, D*s Contractor in the Atlanta area, shows up at 9:30 A.M. with an 8-way splitter instead of the SWM8 multiswitch and power supply. I saw the order from D* and it clearly showed a SWM8 multiswitch and power supply plus a broadband DECA. Funny, in a way; because I expected some kind of screw up. After 18 years with D*, I have found that Mastec is always the weak link in the chain. 

I called D*'s Tech Support for a status. The TS said the order was still open which was a good thing. I am waiting for a call from Mastec. Currently, I do not know when the setup is going to happen. Best wishes!


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

The Tech -either did not go to the warehouse before the start of the day (warehouse is only open 6am -8am for Equipment return & pickup) it is closed to tech's for the rest of the day.

Or did not know the difference.

Since he did not have the correct equipment, Option 1, Call another tech to get on of his truck if close (not a good chance) 2. Call his sup to have him to pull it and go back and pick it up ( depending on location) could be a 4 hr round trip.

3. install will be re-scheduled or cancelled.

Most likely what will happen you will wait- with NO return phone call and your appointment will be be re-scheduled for next Saturday.

MASTEC = The main reason most folks use EBAY.

keep us posted. Happy Easter


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

The Mastec person (MP) returned at 18:00 with a SWiM16 (only needed a SWiM8), power module, 8-way splitter green label, and a wireless CCK (WCCK). He informed me the he had another appointment, so he was in a rush. He quickly connected the SWiM16 to the antenna, power module, and the coax to each HR24. All components were left dangling from their respective coax. The MP attempted to connect the WCCK, but he abandoned it when I discovered the WPA2 key could not exceed 26 characters. My HR24s were connected to wireless bridges from the legacy MRV, so the MP reconnected them. I suggested we remove the CAT5 patch cords before resetting the HR24s. He informed me that it was not necessary. After the HR resets, I still had a legacy MRV system. By this time, the MP had left for his next appointment. I took the matter into my own hands: disconnected the CAT5 cables from the HR24s; replaced the security key in the Linksys router with a shorter one; added the WCCK's MAC address into the MAC Filter List; connected the WCCK. Success! The SWiM / DECA MRV and internet were working. Life was good again, but short lived. MP re-appeared after I completed testing MRV and the internet functions. MP helped me attach the SWiM components to a 1 x 4 connected to the wall studs in the basement. I cut the lumber; supplied the screws; the drill bits, and the socket driver. Finally, I asked if he could replace the 18 year old antenna coax connectors. Nada! MP left the building. When I returned to testing the MRV setup, I was treated to an error code 771 on both DVRs. I called D*, and I got connected to Tech Support; only to be cut-off after 15 minutes of diagnostic 771 solving. I called D* again; reconneced with TS. The TS had me disconnect the power from the SWiM power module and reconnect it. Bye, bye 771. It was a miracle! The END. Best wishes and the MRV works great!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Glad to hear everything his working, but that is ridiculous how you were treated by the Mastec Tech. I would be making a complaint to his supervisor and DirecTV.

The fact that he just gives up and leaves is unacceptable.

- Merg


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I have not heard from MASTEC, but it is Easter. If I do not hear from them on Monday, it will be another call to D*.

I have been reviewing online documentation for the SWiM16 and the power injector. Apparently, the power injector should not be mounted upside down which is how the Mastec Person (MP) installed it. Also, the IRD port should have a terminator. I am trying to find out is the SWiM 2 port on the SWiM16 should have a terminator. I am getting thoroughly educated.



The Merg said:


> ............ I would be making a complaint to his supervisor and DirecTV. The fact that he just gives up and leaves is unacceptable.- Merg


Great idea if MasTec ever calls me. I did call D*, but they tell me there is nothing they can do but send a message to MasTec to call me.

*Update 4/9/2012*: No call from MasTec, so I called them. Also, I called D* and got credit for the amount I paid them. Finally, received a call from MasTec, Philippines. I have a return service scheduled for Tuesday afternoon. This should get everything in order. I am retired, so it is not a problem. I requested a replacement for the power inserter, because I keep getting 771 codes, no satellite, on both receivers. When I unplug the PI, wait 30 seconds, and re-plug it; the 771 code goes away for a random amount of time.


----------

